# Residente temporal



## Buffalopines (Jun 7, 2010)

We have now received our cards for Residente Temporal but a concern of ours is the vehicle issue that no one seems to know anything about. We have an older van (1993) and know that there are going to be issues because of it's age and have been told that we will have to take it back across the border and get a newer one or buy a car down here with Jalisco plates. My questions is, is there a time line on when our van will have to be taken across the border to be replaced by a newer one? Our residente temporal will be up for renewal in the middle of December 2013. Does 'anyone' know what we need to do and the time line we have to work with? Thanks,


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Buffalopines said:


> We have now received our cards for Residente Temporal but a concern of ours is the vehicle issue that no one seems to know anything about. We have an older van (1993) and know that there are going to be issues because of it's age and have been told that we will have to take it back across the border and get a newer one or buy a car down here with Jalisco plates. My questions is, is there a time line on when our van will have to be taken across the border to be replaced by a newer one? Our residente temporal will be up for renewal in the middle of December 2013. Does 'anyone' know what we need to do and the time line we have to work with? Thanks,


The cutoff for NAFTA made vehicles is made before 1984 then it is classified as antique and costs much more to nationalize. No cars before 2007 and I have read several times Mexican Nationals can import vehicles 10 years old with no duty.

Here is a list of importable vehicles [not all are there yet] and their current value which is what the 10% duty is calculated from. 

Resolución que establece el Mecanismo para garantizar el pago de contribuciones en mercancías sujetas a precios estimados por la SHCP

It seems it will be revised this July as it was published July 2012.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Buffalopines, are you talking about the importada temporal - the vehicle permit that coordinates with your visa, or are you talking about actually permanently importing the van and "Mexicanizing" it"?


----------



## Buffalopines (Jun 7, 2010)

We have our 1993 van down here now in Jalisco and since all of the new changes, we were told that our vehicle is going to be too old for licensing (sp) in Mexico. If we bought one here that's a simple thing but the one we have is licensed in the States and will have to get it re licensed here in Mexico. The van, we were told, is too old so thus we'd have to get it back across the border.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Plan on removing your van from Mexico before you complete 4 years as residente temporal. If you proceed to residente permanente, which you must, or leave the country, you will need to replace your van with a Mexican/Jalisco vehicle purchased in Mexico.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Buffalopines said:


> We have our 1993 van down here now in Jalisco and since all of the new changes, we were told that our vehicle is going to be too old for licensing (sp) in Mexico. If we bought one here that's a simple thing but the one we have is licensed in the States and will have to get it re licensed here in Mexico. The van, we were told, is too old so thus we'd have to get it back across the border.


Licensing in Mexico would mean a full importation - something I don't know much about since it seems to me to not be fiscally worth it.

Why don't you just continue with your importada temporal for now? The new laws only prohibit a US licensed vehicle for permanent residents so your residente temporal doesn't stop you from having a foreign plated vehicle.

Like Rvgringo says, you would eventually need to take it to the US to sell but you could continue to use it for another 4 years if you wish to.


----------



## Kimpatsu Hekigan (Sep 12, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> The cutoff for NAFTA made vehicles is made before 1984 then it is classified as antique and costs much more to nationalize....


Can you please provide a source for this statement?

For example, can a 1984-model-year vehicle made in Germany or Japan, i.e., a non-NAFTA country, be nationalized as an 'antique' (you probably mean 'classic')?

And if so, how much more expensive would it be to nationalize?

And how would the price on which the duty is based be determined? 

Many thanks for any info you can provide!

-- K.H.


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

circle110 said:


> The new laws only prohibit a US licensed vehicle for permanent residents so your residente temporal doesn't stop you from having a foreign plated vehicle.
> 
> Like Rvgringo says, you would eventually need to take it to the US to sell but you could continue to use it for another 4 years if you wish to.


I just got my residente permanente after 4 years here. Nothing was said at the Immigration office, and I came across nothing in the online documentation for changing from temporary to permanent about cars. 

Can you tell me please, where I can find info about this car issue? I have a non-NAFTA US-plated car that I wasn't planning on selling, ever. A trip to the US to sell it would cost me more than the car is worth. Not to mention buying a new one and licensing it here. 

Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Currently, Residente Permanente replaces the previous Inmigrado status. An inmigrado may not own or drive a foreign plated vehicle; nor could previous holders of FM2 or Inmigrante visas with working permission (lucrativa status). These are Aduana rules and are not the concern of Immigration officials. That is why INM never asks; they do not care.
So, since the Aduana rules have not yet been re-written to reference the new visas, we can only make the logical assumption that residentes permanentes will probably be treated just as inmigrados were. However, there is a hope that some cars, which have been in Mexico for many years on Importadas temporales, might be grandfathered. I would not hold my breath for that dream to occurt.
Therefore, I have suggested that one should PLAN on removing any foreign plated vehicle when they approach becoming a residente permanente. I have one and do not want to part with it, nor make the trip to dispose of it and just break even on the trip. However, what I want has nothing to do with the reality that will come to pass.


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

Thanks, RVG. I did some more research online today, and you're confirming what I concluded. Some people are hoping for their cars to be grandfathered. A good Mexican friend of mine says that I definitely already am. I'm not as sure as she is. 
I don't want to part with my car, either. To buy a new car here is too much money for the 250 kilometers a year I put on it. And buying used -- at least I know what my car's good and bad points are. A used car, you're always taken by surprise. And yeah, I'm like you, I'd barely break even on the trip to take it back. 
Since I've already got the residente permanente (I never thought about the car thing) I'm going to just keep driving what I have for now and hope for the grandfather thing to be enacted. I'm so rarely on the street, it's not much of an issue. And if it gets confiscated, I'm no worse off financially than driving it up to Laredo. And I'd have to pay someone to drive it up there with me, since health issues make it impossible for me to do it alone. *sigh* Yes, reality is not always what we want. 
Thanks for the information. You're always a good source to rely on here.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

BryansRose said:


> Thanks, RVG. I did some more research online today, and you're confirming what I concluded. Some people are hoping for their cars to be grandfathered. A good Mexican friend of mine says that I definitely already am. I'm not as sure as she is. . . .


Out of curiosity, how can your Mexican friend be sure of this?


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Out of curiosity, how can your Mexican friend be sure of this?


I didn't ask her.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

BryansRose said:


> I didn't ask her.


I see. Well, if you ever do ask her, I'm sure we'd be interested in what she had to say.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mexicans know nothing of the importation requirements and restrictions expats encounter. There are entirely different programs for them; even depending on their US immigration status, dual citizenship, etc. Of course, many just drive chocolates and pay mordida if stopped. Ours would get confiscated, since we are perceived to be able to pay the ransom to get them back. If we did not bail the vehicle out, and it were driven and it caused damage or death; guess who is still responsible?
Sorry, but that is more of the reality that I spoke of in another post. It is best to not take chances.


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Mexicans know nothing of the importation requirements and restrictions expats encounter.


Yes, I agree. Which is why I said I'm not as sure as my friend is. 

Thanks for the reply. I have always valued your posts here in the forum.


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

I've still been researching options, and I found this on a website:

"You can have your car legally parted-out / scrapped / disposed and surrender your Aduana TIP permit to Aduana/Banercito".

Also, I read it's possible to donate your car to Aduana.

I thought this was not possible. I'm going to try to find out from Aduana if this is true, and for non-NAFTA cars as well. If so, it's an alternative to driving to the states to sell a car and only breaking even (if lucky) financially.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

This is all very interesting to me, in that I have a car licensed in Illinois that we drove over the border in July of 2011. Our tourist permit has long since expired, I am now a legal immigrant and my wife is a citizen. It seems that the local poleece don't care about the car's status, I have seen cars from the US with licenses more than five years expired that keep driving around. What are the issues here? What would it cost to "Mexicanize" my 2000 Ford?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

trpt2345 said:


> This is all very interesting to me, in that I have a car licensed in Illinois that we drove over the border in July of 2011. Our tourist permit has long since expired, I am now a legal immigrant and my wife is a citizen. It seems that the local poleece don't care about the car's status, I have seen cars from the US with licenses more than five years expired that keep driving around. What are the issues here? What would it cost to "Mexicanize" my 2000 Ford?


If they are owned by Mexican citizens, the fact that there are US cars with old plates around may have little to do with how an illegal vehicle owned by a foreigner will be treated.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

trpt2345, technically, when you switched from your tourist permit to a resident visa, you should have gone to Aduana and gotten a document that links the validity of your car permit to your new visa. Each time you renew the visa you need to return to Aduana and get a new document. In that way, the car stays legal. Come to think of it, your FM2 with right to work makes your vehicle illegal. Howevr, under the new law you probably will have a residente temporal with right to work and that is OK for foreign car ownership.

In Morelia, there is probably not a lot of worry - likewise, the transito here in Guanajuato never pulls anyone over so they won't be asking for your papers for the car. But be VERY careful if you drive it to Mexico City. I have been pulled over a half dozen times for no reason, just so that they can see my papers. I have everything in order so they just tell me to have a nice day/night and that is that. If I had even the tiniest thing out of whack, I'd have had a mess to pay my way out of.

I'm not sure how you could correct the situation. Maybe a visit to Aduana to ask how "a friend" can fix his car permit situation?


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

> In Morelia, there is probably not a lot of worry - likewise, the transito here in Guanajuato never pulls anyone over so they won't be asking for your papers for the car.


We have been pulled over in Morelia 2 or 3 times in the last 2 years. Most recently, about a month ago. Fortunately, our Aduana vehicle permit had been updated in a timely manner.


----------



## Ulev (Jul 9, 2011)

*What about Baja Sur ?*

I also recently rec'd a 'Residente Temporal' for two years and have had a FM-3 for two previous years.
I know that vehicle 'rules' are different from mainland MX...
I did not 'have' to register my vehicle when I drove down the Baja.
I plan to leave my 2002 Toyota for my eventual 'total' retirement...:clap2:
How does this effect me ?
Thx


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A serious accident will determine what happens to you. Your free zone visit will have become permanent residence without documentation, I believe. The laws and rules for residency are federal. The laws and rules for tourist visitors are entirely different.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

There is a firm in Lakeside that is dealing with ****** cars. They are operating under an Amparo that will allow them to nationalize Japanese/German cars and the cost is around $2000 or less. I asked them about my 1993 Ford Explorer with BC plates and they said that it only applies to 1994 to 2006 model years.

Tio Insurance.

For me, I continue to be an outlaw. Residente Permanente as of February 2013.


----------



## bynx1976 (Nov 29, 2010)

kcowan said:


> There is a firm in Lakeside that is dealing with ****** cars. They are operating under an Amparo that will allow them to nationalize Japanese/German cars and the cost is around $2000 or less. I asked them about my 1993 Ford Explorer with BC plates and they said that it only applies to 1994 to 2006 model years.
> 
> Tio Insurance.
> 
> For me, I continue to be an outlaw. Residente Permanente as of February 2013.


What company and where is lakeside? How can I contact them? Have a 96 Yukon I wish to nationalize and can't seem to get any information on if it qualifies.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Importing Vehicles into Mexico

TioCorp Insurance

Mexico +52 (376) 766-3978
Fax +52 (376) 766-3974
USA & Canada (toll free) 1-888-712-7023
[email protected]

They will need:
1. LEGAL name as it appears on your immigration documents or passport.
2. Copy of your current passport – the photo page
3. Copy of the vehicle title (front and back)
4. A photo of the VIN number of your vehicle taken through the windshield. The photo most be clear and legible.
5. A photo of the ID plates on the door pillar – driver’s side. Again, The photo most be clear and legible.
6. A scan copy of your FM2 or Residente Permanente card both sides (if available).
7. Mailing address in Mexico – Please insure we have your complete Mexican postal code and zip code.
8. Courier address – to receive your legalization documents (Pedimento)
9. Telephone numbers for the courier.

You can get a quote by sending them make model and VIN.


----------



## bynx1976 (Nov 29, 2010)

thank you, really appreciate this


----------



## Vallartense (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm interested in your reply directed at trpt2345. You typed: "technically, when you switched from your tourist permit to a resident visa, you should have gone to Aduana and gotten a document that links the validity of your car permit to your new visa. Each time you renew the visa you need to return to Aduana and get a new document. In that way, the car stays legal. ... under the new law you probably will have a residente temporal with right to work and that is OK for foreign car ownership."

Since moving to Mexico in 2008, our TIP was automatically extended year by year to the expiry date of our FM3 visa without any trip to Aduana. Last summer we decided to drive our older car back to the USA and leave it at a relative's home so we would have a car when we visited. We bought a new car last July and brought it to Mexico. Under a newer law, we had to pay a bond upon temporary import and were told it would be refunded when our car was removed from Mexico and there was a specific date provided, the date of expiry of our No Inmigrante visa. Or, if we completed this one page form and took it to our local Aduana office, our bond and permit would be extended to the date of our new visa. NOT!

Our bond was confiscated by Aduana because we didn't remove the car from Mexico and we didn't file the form in a timely matter. The form was not filed because it requires the new visa to be issued and in hand before the prior one expires. Since this year was our 5th renewal of our original FM3, INM required us to get either a new Residente Temporal or Permanente. The process for this transition required that the current No Inmigrante visa be expired for two business days before we were allowed to even apply for our new Residente Temporal. That fact, and the fact that the Aduana form that needed to be filed required information about the new visa that was not available to me for 6 weeks after the expiry of my prior visa. During the entire timeframe when I first tried to renew my No Inmigrante visa to now with my Residente Temporal in hand, I've been trying to find anyone with knowledge and authority to instruct me on returning my vehicle to legal status. My most recent activity in that regard is a meeting with a local official at SAT in Vallarta. I was told my vehicle was not legal and more importantly, that it could not be made legal and that I needed to obtain a Safe Return permit and drive it back to the USA. He said, but could not guarantee that I might be able to obtain another temporary import permit under my new Residente Temporal. Could not guarantee?!!! What is the law? Another person I spoke to at Aduana's help-line told me that no foreign plated vehicle could be temporarily imported under any of the new immigration visas, not residente temporal nor residente permanente.

I am presently pursuing the Safe Return document to take the car out of Mexico.

I have heard that Aduana personnel in some areas of Mexico will process the request to extend TIPs issued under FM3/no inmigrante visas even though the current visa is Residente Temporal. Also, stories of people being issued TIPs under Residente Temporal visas at the border. But, these are just stories. I'd like to dialog with anyone who has either obtained a new TIP under a Residente Temporal or have been able to extend a previously issued TIP between the old and new visa designations.


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

This new Immigration law has really created chaos with cars.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Two scenarios:

1. Lady buys a nice new car in the USA, then moves to Mexico on FM3, which becomes a No-inmigrante Rentista. She buys a house and lives happily for four years. Now, she MUST become Residente Permanente, but first, she must take her car out of Mexico, sell it at a loss and buy another in Mexico. This cost her almost $20,000 USD and she is really pissed. She would sell her house, instead, but the market is dead. She is screwed by Aduana because of the changes made by INM.

2. A nice couple buy a beautiful motorhome for big bucks. They want to tour Mexico and live out their retirement in the fine weather; part of the year in the highlands and part of theyear at the beach. An RV can get a 10 year temporary import permit. Now, four years later, they must convert from Temporal to Permanente. That makes it illegal for them to own or drive their motorhome in Mexico. The option is to drive it out of Mexico and let their Temporal expire, paying a fine, then apply to get a new Temporal for the next 4 years. Catch-22: They cannot meet the new financial requirements on their income because they have such a large investment in the motorhome. They are screwed too!

Many of us, who bought our homes in Mexico, are now in a similar boat. What to do?


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

Options for Foreign-Plated “TIP” Car Owners in Mexico, esp for Permanent Residents | Surviving Yucatan


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

RVG,

You're so right. It seems not only chaos is created, but everyone gets screwed. I consider myself lucky now, after bitching about the new laws, that I was screwed much less than many folks. The Mexican car purchase wasn't part of the budget, but it had to be, and it cost me a lot less than it seems it's costing a lot of people. Especially those with motor homes. 

I guess we just do what we have to do the best we can. I hope everyone can come through this ultimately successfully, if not painlessly.


----------

